
Cloud Data Firm Snowflake Confidentially Files for IPO - accountinhn
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-09/cloud-data-firm-snowflake-said-to-confidentially-file-for-ipo
======
gk1
Least surprising IPO of the year. They're a breakaway success.

------
curiousDog
Is there anyway individuals like myself can invest a large amount (say $200k)
in firms like this at the IPO offering price?

~~~
nojito
No chance as an individual investor.

Doesn’t hurt to call up your broker and ask though

